# just a little something I threw together



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

Ask one of the Nub guys the significance of the song.

http://www.whiterosecharters.com/nub/nubfest.mpg


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Can't connect John


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

A big file. It took about 10 minutes to starting playing.

Getting knocked down and getting back up? Looks like a fun time.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very, very cool!! I see a few of my pics in there.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Very cool john! What a fitting song LOL. I believe it captured the event rather well!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice job Skip--Thought I was getting ready to fight Rocky himself---Thanks for the Pictures and the music--PM


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

The thing with that music...
After we (the NUB team) arrived at c-fest we took one last look at the Nub booth then walked over to breakfast. It was a long walk and as we walked down this long corridor I played that song from my cell phone (I have it as a MP3 ring-tone). It was pretty funny. The Nub team, 5 in all, walking and the music playing... we turned a few heads. Mostly we laughed.
If it weren't for that I would have used the Scrubs theme on the slideshow. "I can't do this all on my own..."


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

File was to big.


----------

